# "Suprises" in your food!!



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 17, 2007)

Just wondering what "suprises" other people have found in their food?
Felt like some calamari, scallops and hot chips today and went and bought some.
I bit into some chips and thought this lot tastes like crap (crapper than usual anyway).
I spat it out and on the chips (or sort of baked into it) was a cockroach!!:evil::x
A few dry reaches later and some taunts of my g/f (keeps singing the cocaracha (sp?) song).:?
I know some countries eat cockroaches but there not for me!!


----------



## dintony (Nov 17, 2007)

Ewwww....that's gross.... but [email protected] GF's song choice!


----------



## coxy (Nov 17, 2007)

Only had a couple, 
1 after school at maccas got a drink, was about half way through it and a mate wanted a sip, so lifted the lid to find a small cockroach sitting on the lip of the cup, free maccas for me and my mates, Can't believe that they believe my uncle was the health inspector haha.
Second one, kwik stop truck thingy at work, got a muffin in the plastic wrapper, with a living flying fly buzzing around in it, i thought that was cool haha


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 17, 2007)

coxy said:


> Only had a couple,
> 1 after school at maccas got a drink, was about half way through it and a mate wanted a sip, so lifted the lid to find a small cockroach sitting on the lip of the cup, free maccas for me and my mates, Can't believe that they believe my uncle was the health inspector haha.
> Second one, kwik stop truck thingy at work, got a muffin in the plastic wrapper, with a living flying fly buzzing around in it, i thought that was cool haha


 
A guy i know had a plumbing contract with McDonalds and had to visit all the maccas around Sydney and clean out the thickshake/sundae machines as they were blocked with cockroaches!!
So next time they tell you the machine is out of order you know why!!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 17, 2007)

All this talk of cockroaches is making me feel ill...


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 17, 2007)

i had a milkshake once and my 'surprise' was a crunchy huntsman spiders leg :lol: i found the rest of the spider in bits after i went through my drink to see what else could be in there! (surprisingly, it didnt taste to bad either!) hehe


----------



## nutta (Nov 17, 2007)

i was ganna hav maccas for lunch but i mite jus av a vgrmite sanga


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 17, 2007)

What's that saying??
What's worse than finding a worm in your apple? Find half a one!!


----------



## jordo (Nov 17, 2007)

The old earwig in the cauliflower is never a good experience


----------



## patonthego (Nov 17, 2007)

Miss B said:


> All this talk of cockroaches is making me feel ill...


 
I'm with you how gross. They should be forced to close.


----------



## Radar (Nov 17, 2007)

Im sure pieces of artery, etc in your meat pie is not just limited to me.


----------



## Strange1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I found some chopped up caterpillars in my frozen peas the other day
Received the bonus of a roach cooked into a meat pie once and also a lump of cheese full of maggots in a sambo! yay!


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 17, 2007)

My old man ate a snail that had escaped from its container in the fridge (for pink-tongue consumption not personal consumption!) and lodged itself into a chocolate cake...


----------



## Magpie (Nov 17, 2007)

I got a piece of lamb in my cockroach fritter the other day


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 17, 2007)

when i was in sydney a few years ago i got a seafood basket. i bit into a piece of fish and got a metal brissle from the brush they use to clean the fish go straight into the roof of my mouth. god that tickled


----------



## mattmc (Nov 17, 2007)

that all so gross.
i found an old bit of cake in the cupboard (WELL A WEEK OLD) and i was starving. just grabbed it and chuked it in my mouth. i felt this sensation and spat it out and there was a tonne of ants and eggs.


----------



## method (Nov 17, 2007)

Sour milk straight from the carton always goes down a treat


----------



## Lesa (Nov 17, 2007)

I was at uni, woke with a dreadul hangover and went to the communal fridge, took a huge swig out of a milk carton, it was that off it had giant lumps in it. I threw up for the rest of the day.

My mum was siphoning out the fishtank, sucked on the hose and sucked a GIANT live cockroach into her mouth - she threw up too!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 17, 2007)

These are all good ones.
Now i feel a little better that it's happened to others. It's probably happened top others but they didn't realise!


----------



## Davo66 (Nov 17, 2007)

Years and years ago, whilst still living with my mother, she was making spag boll. as she was adding the incredients she opened up a tin of whole tomotoes and proceeded to chop them up a bit prior to adding it to the sauce. Anyway as she poured the contents into the saw out poured a spent shot gun cartridge. The tomatoes were from Italy, we assumed it had something to do with a Mafia hit lol she told the radio station and the local newspaper but all we got from Coles was a sorry, didn't even compensate for the spoilt sauce. 

Davo


----------



## Leigh (Nov 17, 2007)

i work in a simple little sandwich bar, near to a sumo salad, and i have customers come to me saying they've found giants dead moths and roaches in their sumo salads, and they prefer ours. 
would it kill sumo to wash their lettuce?? we manage.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 17, 2007)

There used to be a shop in the shire that everyone called "cockroach corner" for obvious reasons.
They had a glass display case thing that every take away has at the front and before it closed down you should have seen the amount of cockroaches living in that thing!! I saw them lift the tray and it had heaps of those little German cockroaches in there!! Walked straight out.
I know a guy that also saw a rat in the shop :shock:
He walked into there one day and said:
"Do you sell everything in the window?"
Reply: "Yes of course!!"
"Well can i have $2 worth of the moths and cockroaches!!"


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 17, 2007)

I used to buy those Caesar Salads from Coles every day for lunch, I haven't been able to stomach them since after eating almost all of one I found a slug on the last piece of lettuce.

A mate at school once found a band-aid baked into his roll, while having a "Pie on a Roll" we wanted him to take it back and demand we all get free "Pies on a Roll" he just threw it in the bin.


----------



## bobchic (Nov 17, 2007)

Its not in my food but this week i have been walking along and had two bugs fly into my mouth and hit the back of my throat. not much i could do except gulp it down 

eww so gross...


----------



## AnteUp (Nov 17, 2007)

Cockroaches, band-aids, rubber bands, plastic packaging and many more. Oh the joys of on-campus dining halls.

Some guy once drank the water my rats were defrosting in, that was pretty funny. He didn't think so.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 17, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> i had a milkshake once and my 'surprise' was a crunchy huntsman spiders leg :lol: i found the rest of the spider in bits after i went through my drink to see what else could be in there! (surprisingly, it didnt taste to bad either!) hehe




That ain't funny. That is just disgusting. I would have screamed the building down. Spiders and I don't mix.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 17, 2007)

mattmc said:


> that all so gross.
> i found an old bit of cake in the cupboard (WELL A WEEK OLD) and i was starving. just grabbed it and chuked it in my mouth. i felt this sensation and spat it out and there was a tonne of ants and eggs.



Eewwwww, grose us out........yuck


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 17, 2007)

AHAHAHAHA oh that's disgusting.
Ants stink, imagine the taste *shudder*


----------



## jessb (Nov 17, 2007)

I've worked in restaurants for years and I can't believe how p!ssed off some people get about a little snail or bug on their lettuce. I mean where do they think that lettuce grows? In a hermetically sealed cabinet??? Vegetables grow OUTSIDE, people, in the elements of rain, dirt, wind etc. They are bound to get a few bugs on them. The suppliers usually sell restaurants "washed lettuce" and restaurants often wash them again. There still isn't a 100% guarantee you won't get he odd 'protein bonus' with your salad. Console yourself with the fact that if you have a live bug on your salad, it means that your vegetables probably haven't been exposed to toxic pesticides.


Now cockroaches and mice are a different matter. They are the product of an unclean, unhygenic kitchen...


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck yuck yuck! That is so gross.


----------



## nickamon (Nov 19, 2007)

A friend once found a band-aid in a bun she'd bought from the baker's. :shock:


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 19, 2007)

i once bought a chicken and salad roll from the shop at work, i sat down tore off a huge mouthfull and quickly chewed and swallowed it. it tasted odd, so i opened it up and the chicken was completely raw, not even cooked on the outside.

this was shortly after studying the existence of antibiotic resistant _E. coli_ and S_almonella_ in farmed chicken at uni. i felt quite sick. 
had the same thing happen with a chicken and vege pie.


----------



## lazybuddha (Nov 19, 2007)

i work in the kitchen at a resturant, and we usually dont wash the lettuce as it goes really gross looking and soggy, and the customers complain. But what they dont see is the bugs we pull out  although i still eat there


----------



## Miss B (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to work at Red Rooster, and every morning we'd get a delivery of raw whole chickens from the poultry suppliers. They'd be stuffed and seasoned, then roasted in the ovens.

One day my manager dropped a couple of raw, unseasoned chickens onto the (dirty) cold room floor. She then proceeded to pick them up, rinse them off under the tap and season them as usual :|


----------



## Moreliaman (Nov 19, 2007)

When i was younger we used to visit my grannys house every weekend & have a salad on sunny days, most of which was grown in her garden, one day after picking/washing the lettuce & sitting down to eat... i noticed a huge green caterpillar walking round the edge of my plate !! :shock: (better than finding half of one i guess!!)
And i remember a teacher telling me about a loaf of bread he bought in a local bakers which had a mouse in it !! i guess you only find out when youve eaten half the loaf !!





Yummy food for everyone!!


----------



## jimbo (Nov 19, 2007)

A garden skink in stir fry..have no idea how that got in there??(didnt eat it though) And a wasp in a cake..i also dont know how that got in there but that tasted quite odd lol.


----------



## Lozza (Nov 19, 2007)

I found a cockroach in some fried rice from a chinese takeaway -wasn't hungry anymore

I have also learnt never to lick the yoghurt lid without looking - green mould (I'd only just bought it) & then threw up the rest of the day :?

my dad once had the pleasure of finding a fake fingernail in his hash brown

also hairs in food are quite common & totally gross

moreliaman: that mouse in the bread bit is disgusting - I've only ever found their poo in bread


----------



## lazybuddha (Nov 19, 2007)

oh yea, i forgot the reason i dont eat eggs. i found a half formed chick in an egg i was making, cracked it open into the pan and this black chick came out. grossest thing ever


----------



## Moreliaman (Nov 19, 2007)

lozza said:


> also hairs in food are quite common & totally gross


 
Not thick & curly ones i hope !!
:lol:


----------



## Miss B (Nov 19, 2007)

This thread makes me never want to eat food ever again >_<


----------



## tooben (Nov 19, 2007)

i love bush tucker


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 19, 2007)

Maggots in fried chicken from a local shop.

Luckily I noticed them crawling before i took a bite..funny thing is...i still had a bit of dry heave.

Not so funny when i took it back to the shop and fronted the staff there..

Lets just say i didnt accept the first offer of some more fried chicken.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 19, 2007)

A couple of years ago, Sharna was walking towards me drinking what looked like a glass of water. Being the not very nice person I am, I snatched it out of her hands and sculled the lot. As I proceeded to spit it out all over the floor, I realised she was actually drinking vinegar to try and get rid of her hiccups


----------



## slim6y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, there's some great ones in here...

I had a loaf of bread with a broom bristle in it... Ewwwwe...


----------



## gail_mac (Nov 19, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> A couple of years ago, Sharna was walking towards me drinking what looked like a glass of water. Being the not very nice person I am, I snatched it out of her hands and sculled the lot. As I proceeded to spit it out all over the floor, I realised she was actually drinking vinegar to try and get rid of her hiccups


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...........lol

That will teach you ha ha ha ha............... lmao

Good one


----------



## Kyro (Nov 19, 2007)

I was once driving & eating a picnic bar & when I got about half way I glansed down at it & the whole thing was wriggling with maggots.Another time I picked up my thermas full of nice cold cordial & started sculling away & then felt the strangest burning feeling in my throat, ants, yuk, yuk ,yuk.I still can't smell dead ants with out gagging:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 19, 2007)

i found a slug crapping all over a salad sandwich i bought a few weeks ago (i found it after my first bite thank god!!)
i havent felt like salad sandwiches since,...


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 19, 2007)

Eeerrrr yuk Kyro, I would have thrown up, no doubt about it.


----------



## jimjones (Nov 19, 2007)

caterpiliar on my CHICKEN WHOPPER i just missed eating it and was extremely lucky that i looked in the burger after one bite

have also had a worm in my apple though i only noticed after i ate half the worm


----------



## Miss B (Nov 19, 2007)

Someone told me that there was a batch of Weet-Bix where a whole bunch of cockroaches had been baked into the cereal. Ever since, I haven't been able to touch Weet-Bix.


----------



## woodzey (Nov 19, 2007)

my grandfather told me about my great uncle fred who found the end of a finger in the bottom of the jam tin (jam used to come in large tins back then) the finger only being discovered AFTER they ate down to the bottom of the tin!!! yuck!!!
so much for OH&S in the old days!!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 19, 2007)

Had this happen, also foung maggots in KFC, a blow fly in some fried rice and a whole fingernail with some flesh attached in a pie once.........yum yum yumm


----------



## Snow1369 (Nov 19, 2007)

Had a few bad experiances with food, one that really hurt more than gross was i bit into a peice of chicken from KFC and thought it was a bit hard spat out a bolt, hirt my tooth aswell, went back and they said you must've put it in their, yeaj sure okay, i purposly wanted to have a tooth ache.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 19, 2007)

I brought a loaf of bread about 2 years back & when I got home, I grabbed a handful of slices & started eating it (I was hungry) about 3 or 4 bites in, i noticed something chewy/cottony in my mouth with a hint of a salty flavor.

It was a used, blood soaked band-aid. 

Mum took me to the doctors with my unexpected "bread hitchhiker" to test me for all sorts of diseases. 

I'm all clean.....or am I?


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 19, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Just wondering what "suprises" other people have found in their food?
> Felt like some calamari, scallops and hot chips today and went and bought some.
> I bit into some chips and thought this lot tastes like crap (crapper than usual anyway).
> I spat it out and on the chips (or sort of baked into it) was a cockroach!!:evil::x
> ...


 
the one thing worse than finding a cockroach in you food, is half a cockroach..:lol:
My brother did just that when he was half way through a meat pie..
Come to think about it, that was probably the only meat in the pie..


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## horsenz (Nov 20, 2007)

dam i just found i fly at the bottom of my beer bottle when i drunk it down,did not taste as good as rats


----------



## slip_phreak (Nov 20, 2007)

I bit into a seafood stick / crab stick and got a mouth full of batter and plastic tube that the crab stick comes wrapped in before they batter it.. which they clearly forgot to remove. Got it from the takeaway store across the road from where i worked at the time (woollies)


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 30, 2008)

Any christmas suprises? 
Surely there were some "mishaps" over xmas?


----------



## mr_muesli (Jan 30, 2008)

lol, i had just finished the first 2 pages, and i was about to reply, when....what do ya know, theres another 2 pages, so.....  lol, miss b, weet bix is my favourite cereal but now..................................*shudders*


----------



## Khagan (Jan 30, 2008)

And people think i'm weird when i do stuff like pull my whole burger apart and check it before i eat it XD.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 30, 2008)

Khagan said:


> And people think i'm weird when i do stuff like pull my whole burger apart and check it before i eat it XD.


 
Don't blame you!!
There used to be a p[lace on the outskirts of the shire in Sydney called Busy Bee hamburgers.Nice hamburgers, real big and cheap.
Got myself one one day and thought what's this caught in my throat?
There was a big red hair about 3ft long in the burger!


----------



## channi (Jan 30, 2008)

eww eww and eww.


----------



## TRIMACO (Jan 30, 2008)

I was eating malteesers at the movies and a piece of steel cut open the inside of my mouth. I went out to the snake bar and they sent it away to the company and I got a load of free choc's a bag and a MM stuffed toy.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 30, 2008)

I was just drinking a glass of water and thinking it tasted eggy, but ignored it and kept drinking. I just looked at my glass and there's something strange in the bottom. I think it's egg remnants but it's pink so I can't be sure.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 30, 2008)

Eeewwww


----------



## FredBear (Jan 30, 2008)

Just had the local KFC shut down for the 2nd time in 2 months. 1st time was for maggots in the chicken, 2nd time one of the employees had been sick and had thrown up in one of the fryers. The boss told them to scrape it off the top as they were too busy to empty it and clean it properly.........This came from the local health inspector that was called there by one of the other employees................


Thats the end of KFC for me.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 30, 2008)

FredBear said:


> Just had the local KFC shut down for the 2nd time in 2 months. 1st time was for maggots in the chicken, 2nd time one of the employees had been sick and had thrown up in one of the fryers. The boss told them to scrape it off the top as they were too busy to empty it and clean it properly.........This came from the local health inspector that was called there by one of the other employees................
> 
> 
> Thats the end of KFC for me.


 
Kentucky fried chuck huh?


----------



## Kitah (Jan 30, 2008)

ive had a deep fried moth in my maccas chips before.. didnt phase me that much, just kept eating. of it was a cockroach i woulda gone back up.. but it was just a moth


----------



## Reaper (Jan 30, 2008)

i found half a catapiller in my peas once, and once a friend bit into a chicken nugget from macca's only to bite straight into a puss filled sist in the chicken, she threw her guts up. and just the other night i poured my missus a glass of vodka and guava juice..... next day she did not feel too well, thought nothing of it untill 2 nights later she poured a glass for herself only to notice a floating lump of mould about the size of a 20 cent piece.... yummo.


----------



## channi (Jan 30, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Kentucky fried chuck huh?


hehehe:lol::lol::lol: I used to work at KFC and that statement is about right


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 30, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Just wondering what "suprises" other people have found in their food?
> Felt like some calamari, scallops and hot chips today and went and bought some.
> I bit into some chips and thought this lot tastes like crap (crapper than usual anyway).
> I spat it out and on the chips (or sort of baked into it) was a cockroach!!:evil::x
> ...



Hee hee... you know what that song's about? From memory it's about a cockroach that likes to run around the desert smoking illegal substances.

My boyfriend had a pasta carbonara at a restaurant in the city... and as he took his last bite (while the waiter was standing right next to us and chatting to me) he found a huge chunk of thick sharp wire. We got his meal free.... but i was kinda expecting dessert free too ya know?


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 30, 2008)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. no more fast food... ever. ever. ever.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 30, 2008)

serenaphoenix said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. no more fast food... ever. ever. ever.



Many times i've told myself that but then eventually give in easily  damn you tasty yet unhealthy and possibly suprise filled food.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont' think i'll ever eat anything I haven't prepared myself again after reaing this thread!!! I feel sick now thinking of all the crap I've possibly eaten in my life!


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 30, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## diamonddan (Jan 30, 2008)

i once found a large piece of metal baked into a loaf of wonder white,,, got 3 mths worth of free bread out of them...thay said it came of one of there machines and even sent me a pic of the part it came from..


----------



## jan (Jan 30, 2008)

l had a staple in my green chicken curry at a Thai Restaurant whcih wasnt to pleasant to chew, the staff just tried to laught it off..never went back...pity they had very nice food!
Not so long ago my partner had a BLT with quite a large chicken feather amongst the lettuce...yuck!
At least the cafe wasnt apologetic we didnt have to pay a cent for anything....as it should be.
l worked in the food industry for 16 years and have seen some pretty interesting things when it comes to food!!
They say you should never piss the chef off...take my word for it very true!!
should l tell you about this Old boss of mine...well yeah why not....every night was the same as soon as l'd finished for the night cleaning...cooking he would ring down for a meal...l sorta got sick of this after a while
so he recieved his meal one night, nicely laid out of course straight from the bin oops naughty!!


----------



## tfor2 (Jan 30, 2008)

My girlfriend and her husband went to a restaurant one night and found a bandaid (used) in the potato....

We were in a five star restaurant one night and found a rubber band in the bok choi vegies... That wasnt so bad, the meal was free.

Oh and my mum has found a piece of steel in her choccy bar.


----------



## shiregirl (Jan 31, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> ive had a deep fried moth in my maccas chips before.. didnt phase me that much, just kept eating. of it was a cockroach i woulda gone back up.. but it was just a moth


 
Was it a bogan moth?
You can usually tell from the mullet haircut!!


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Jan 31, 2008)

eeeeeeewwwwwwww yuck some of these are awful..... *shudders* 

I'm glad I'm vegetarian and rarely buy fast food... but now when i do i'm going to be checking it. 

One of my mates found a used bandaid cooked into their domino's pizza a couple of years ago. that one seems to be fairly common. when i was younger i worked at pizza hut and if we cut ourselves or had a bandaid on we had to replace it with a bright blue bandaid so if it fell into the food we'd see it and get it back out again.

Gahhh so gross...


----------



## Viridae (Jan 31, 2008)

diamonddan said:


> i once found a large piece of metal baked into a loaf of wonder white,,, got 3 mths worth of free bread out of them...thay said it came of one of there machines and even sent me a pic of the part it came from..



I am very suprised it made it through the system, every loaf goes through a metal detector after it is bagged. (Used to work for Sunicrust: Helgas, mighty soft, wonder white as well as various generic brands - aldi, coles, iga, safeway, black and gold etc)


----------



## LJ77 (Jan 31, 2008)

gem_vegemitegirl1 said:


> One of my mates found a used bandaid cooked into their domino's pizza a couple of years ago. that one seems to be fairly common. when i was younger i worked at pizza hut and if we cut ourselves or had a bandaid on we had to replace it with a bright blue bandaid so if it fell into the food we'd see it and get it back out again.
> 
> Gahhh so gross...



that's bad they didn't see it , When I work at macca 's I lost a bandaid in a big mac but I reliased before it made it to someones mouth. I did chuck the burgur not just take the bandaid out.


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mate got an ice cream from a mr wippy van got half way through the cone and there was a big roach truely alive so he took it back and got another one for free! betta man than me!!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 1, 2008)

We once went to get a Mr whippy ice cream. walked around the side of the van and the guy (he looked and sounded like the pizza guy "louige" (sp?) on the simpsons, was pouring a rather large bottle of clearly marked Sorbelene cream into the mix.


----------



## stringbean (Feb 1, 2008)

found a grub in some beans when i was peeling them when i was younger. covered it up and got my sister to eat it. shat myself laughing for about 10 minuites. when she found out i met the back of her hand but.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 1, 2008)

tfor2 said:


> My girlfriend and her husband went to a restaurant one night


 
I take it your either female or very open about your casual affairs lol


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Worse thing I had when I went to the Drive in (showing my age) I bit into a piece of KFC and this hot liquid stuff spewed out into my mouth. Turned the lights on in the car and noticed it was a large puss filled boil in the piece of chicken. Oh well, at least it was cooked properly for a change!

Once at the movie theatre in Sydney I bought a large pack of twisties and ate them during the film. I ended up with a huge spring wrapped around one of my teeth that chipped it.


----------



## c moore (Feb 1, 2008)

Several staples in some bacon,while eating breakfast at a well known resort in Bali.


----------



## lizard_lover (Feb 1, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> There used to be a shop in the shire that everyone called "cockroach corner" for obvious reasons.
> They had a glass display case thing that every take away has at the front and before it closed down you should have seen the amount of cockroaches living in that thing!! I saw them lift the tray and it had heaps of those little German cockroaches in there!! Walked straight out.
> I know a guy that also saw a rat in the shop :shock:
> He walked into there one day and said:
> ...


 oww bother i use to go their all the time


----------



## Gecko :) (Feb 22, 2008)

eeeew , this tread has turned me off many things now,... yuck!


My Fiance is a real pig with his food,.
One day we had a friend over that always scabs food , whenever your eating something he wants a bit,..
Anyway, My fiance found some 'fried rice' in the fridge,.. he decided to nuke it, . and chuck it on some toast cooked up a egg , chucked it on top,.. and started to scoff it down inthe kitchen so he could try to avoid sharing it,.. when he was eating it, he said it tasted like crap, . but he quickly scoffed it to avoid sharing it,.. just as he was finishing tit off,. thinking to himself, . gee that wasnt too crash hot,.. his mate yells out,.. 'whatta you into?' as my fiance finished his last mouth full,.. he yelled out chinese,... and his brother yelled back,... 'what chinese?!' ,.. 'The left over fried rice',.. they both came into the kitchen,.. only to discover Damian had just scoffed 3/4 of a chinese container of bird mix, containing seeds & mostly dead insects!,......LOL,..

You can imagine how he felt when he realised what he was eating,. he was dry reaching and felt sick all day/night,... he hee hee,. I wish I had of been there  as you can imagine his brother & the friend found it exremly funny!


----------



## Gecko :) (Feb 22, 2008)

*...?...*

...


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

Haha.


----------



## thals (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## blading (Feb 22, 2008)

was in nsw and my mate got 1 of the old school crunchy chockys any way takes a bite and there was spider web all in side and not just that a hole heap of baby spiders 2 go with it 


had a drink of water sitting on the side and next thing i no my mouths full of soap and my mum says where did that cup of dishwashing liquid go. not good


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 22, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> eeeew , this tread has turned me off many things now,... yuck!
> 
> 
> My Fiance is a real pig with his food,.
> ...


 

Ha ha!!
Although some would probably enjoy this!!


----------

